# IT of fatty



## rdtague (Dec 7, 2013)

Let me reiterate....I am a noooobie to smoking.

Last week, I got a new IT meat thermo. Tested the accuracy by suspending the probe in a pan of boiling water. It read only 2 degrees off...210F vs 212F. My smoker thermo was checked, too, with the same thermo. My Masterbuilt 30" digital electric thermo read 275F, while the suspended probe read 282F.

Last week, I made my 1st fatty out of Pork sausage, with cheese and sauteed veggies inside, wrapped in a bacon weave. Once the IT hit 165F, I removed it. Upon cutting it open, my wife looked at the pinkish color of the meat and exclaimed, "That isn't done." I protested, saying the IT was high enough to cook it. Anyway, she threw her slice in the oven for another 30 mins. Afterward, hers didn't look much different than mine, except a little darker. The rest of the fatty was consumed, by me alone, over the next few days with eggs in the mornings. Microwaved to heat. I, of course, did not get sick from undercooked meat.

Fast forward to tonight. Another fatty was rolled up. This time with ground beef and cheese/sauteed veggies inside and wrapped in a bacon weave. On the smoker, at 225F for 2 1/2 hrs. The IT read 165F. Same thing, sliced open revealed the outer rim of meat, which was wrapped in a bacon weave, was pink. I stuck the thermo into the center section of meat. 170F!!! Again, she popped hers in the oven and I ate mine as is. So far (knock on wood), I'm fine...not feeling like I ate undercooked meat.

My questions is, I guess: 

Will meat wrapped in bacon and smoked to 160IT, have a different color? Does the bacon have something to do with it? I just don't see how the IT can be 160F, yet outer roll not be cooked.


----------



## smoke king (Dec 7, 2013)

You were right!  Cooking it to 165 was the correct way to ensure that you cooked it to a safe temperature. The pink color was either a smoke ring - a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat, or a chemical reaction from the bacon.  If you think about it, it really isn't possible to apply heat to the outside of the fatty and have the interior get cooked more than the outside.


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 7, 2013)

Is the meat raw or are you looking at the smoke ring? If the internal temp is 160*F it is done.

~~A smoke ring is a pink discoloration of meat just under the surface. It can be just a thin line of pink or a rather thick layer. A good smoke ring is around 1/4 inch in thickness. The smoke rings is caused by nitric acid building up in the surface of meat, absorbed from the surface. This nitric acid is formed when nitrogen dioxide from wood combustion in smoke mixes with water in the meat. Basically it is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat.


----------



## rdtague (Dec 7, 2013)

I thought it was the smoke ring. But wasn't for sure if the bacon would have a discoloration effect. I knew if the IT was 160...the outside HAD to be at least 160, too. But then I got to doubting myself, thinking maybe the veggies heated quicker than the meat.

Thanks guys! Sorry for the newbie silly question(s)...have no fear, more WILL come! lol


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2013)

Rdtague said:


> I thought it was the smoke ring. But wasn't for sure if the bacon would have a discoloration effect. I knew if the IT was 160...the outside HAD to be at least 160, too. But then I got to doubting myself, thinking maybe the veggies heated quicker than the meat.
> 
> Thanks guys! Sorry for the newbie silly question(s)...have no fear, more WILL come! lol


Not a silly question at all,,,Thats whats so great about this site if you don't know!!! Ask we will all try to help... Remember there is never a silly or stupid question..

Maybe the Mrs will like the next one - good luck and remember a full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## raastros2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Smoke ring baaabe :drool


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 9, 2013)

All that means is that you got a good smoke ring. The IT says it all.


----------

